# Ink on Teflon paper????



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Can someone give me some advice on getting the ink (bleed space) cleaned off my Teflon paper?

I print a full all over front print on a shirt and there is ink all over the Teflon when I remove...I then wipe off the Teflon paper (but it still stains) and lay another shirt down and press. After the second press the ink from the last shirt (on the Teflon) dyes to the back of the new shirt...

any help would be awesome!

Thanks

-Zach


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Teflon isn't a paper. Are you using a sheet of Teflon (it's a type of plastic material resistant to high heat), or are you using a parchment paper?

The ink should not be sticking to the Teflon unless it's old and worn out -- you can feel when it is. Replace as necessary. If it's not worn out, you can wipe with a clean cloth and some 91% isopropyl alcohol. Let try completely before using again. Don't allow the alcohol to come into contact with the shirt (it may stain) or the aluminum plate of your heat press (over time it can cause corrosion of non-anodized aluminum).

If you're using parchment paper, simply discard if it becomes soiled with ink.


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

@Gordan 

The Teflon sheet I have is brand new. Just got it. I actually bought more of it because the ink was sticking to it. 

I am printing a large square graphic face down on top of a t shirt. One side at a time. The ink excess ink (around the shirt) sticks right onto the Teflon.... Some of it wipes off but it does stain and transfer onto my next substrate. 

If I had a heat press that had heat on top and bottom I would just press my all over print front and back at the same time and there would be no contact of ink to the Teflon... bummer I bought the wrong one. 

Let me know what your thoughts are... thanks for your time!

-Zach


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you able to hover the heat press over the wet ink so it can dry a little bit before you lay down the Teflon?


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

As in, after I print a t shirt I take off the top paper and t shirt and then hover heat over the Teflon so that it drys and doesn't transfer onto my next t shirt I press? That's interesting... I guess I can try it and see what happens... Let me know if this is what you mean

Thanks!!


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

I heard that you can lay down brown craft paper instead of Teflon and then print your shirt on top of that. The ink that is around the tee will print onto the craft paper but will not transfer to the next substrate (t shirt) when I press. 

I tried it, and it didn't work... It printed right on the back of a white t shirt.. 

I guess because my press only has top heat, I have to use a new piece of craft paper for the bottom every time I print a substrate. 

If anyone has any other ideas, let me know!!

Thanks again!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I didn't think the ink would bleed? What kind of ink are you using? What kind of transfers?


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

J-tech ink and beaver paper


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

The ink is not bleeding through the substrate to the Teflon... the ink is layed straight down over the shirt and since im printing a block graphic the ink is printing directly to the Teflon...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

It's bleeding out of the sides of the transfer unto the teflon right?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

mod3rn mov3ment said:


> As in, after I print a t shirt I take off the top paper and t shirt and then hover heat over the Teflon so that it drys and doesn't transfer onto my next t shirt I press? That's interesting... I guess I can try it and see what happens... Let me know if this is what you mean
> 
> Thanks!!


No, hover the shirt with heat press without the Teflon for about 30-60 seconds whichever works to get that ink to set faster 

then press with the Teflon sheet

see if this helps


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

This is the wrong section for sublimation issues. I (and it looks like others) had assumed you were talking about pigment transfers. 

While you can use Teflon if you clean it between presses, it's better if you use paper. In sub work it's referred to as "blowout" paper, because it catches the inks blown out the sides of the transfer. You can use most any uncoated paper, but obviously the cheaper the better. Pick up a large roll of unprinted newsprint. Use the paper once, then put it in recycle bin. Don't try to be cheap with the paper. If the paper shows any ink stain, it's done.

Remember this is sublimation, and the inks will just get reactivated the next time they are heated back to sublimation temperatures. This is why you cannot reuse paper that has sub ink in it. It will contaminate the next pressing.

If you are getting ink *through* the shirt (from the front to the back) you're putting down too much ink. Either ease back on the ink, or if the extra ink is needed for the transfer, put blowout paper between the front and back layers.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Also, describe to me what you're calling Teflon paper. Your use of the term "paper" has me wondering. Also, nothing should stick to new Teflon: not your ink, not your pancakes, not nothin'.

By chance, are you referring to parchment paper? Some people call this silicone paper, others call it baking, onion skin, vellum, and all sorts of other things. These are all different types of paper, but they look similar. They are generally cellulose-based, and some of it (baking release) has a slick silicone coating. It's not the same as Teflon. And while it can be used with sublimation ("J-Teck inks/Beaver paper"), it will pick up and hold sublimation dyes. 

You might be meaning an honest-to-goodness Teflon sheet, but I mention the above just for the sake of clarity. Teflon sheets you can clean off and reuse; parchment paper cannot be cleaned once it gets soiled with sub ink.


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

I purchased my Teflon from Bestblanks.com Below are the pictures of the ink dyed to the Teflon. I am putting Teflon down, then my tee, then the graphic face down and it's bleeding out of the sides... 

Is this not Teflon?? 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Here the "Teflon"


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

It looks like Teflon. You should be able to wipe off the ink with a damp cloth, or with alcohol.

Teflon is not porous so it doesn't provide a way for the sub dyes to get absorbed. Use blowout paper.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

mod3rn mov3ment said:


> I purchased my Teflon from Bestblanks.com Below are the pictures of the ink dyed to the Teflon. I am putting Teflon down, then my tee, then the graphic face down and it's bleeding out of the sides...
> 
> Is this not Teflon??
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


ok, you should be placing the shirt dry/empty side first down, wet part up and hover then place the Teflon and press

there is no heat on the bottom the heat comes from the upper platen


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

As usual, "bling" nails it. You're working upside down, on the cold-ish side of the heat press. Flip it over, lose the teflon and use paper to absorb the excess ink. Maybe hit You-tube and watch a few sublimation-heat press videos to get on the right track.


----------

